# Wer trägt nen Fahrradhelm?:)



## booyahkah (17. Juni 2017)

Beim befahren des Radweges im Ruhrgebiet und auch um die Strassen herrum fällt mir immerwieder auf, es fahren kaum Leute mit Helm. Wenn sinds meist ältere oder sehr auffällig -> wenn Kinder dabei sind.

Es gibt genug Pros und Contras, ob Autofahrer aggressiver sind wenn ein Helm im Spiel is oder der fehlende Seitenschutz, sieht man sich Unfälle mit Roller oder Moppedheitzer an, ist es meist die Kauleiste die wegradiert wurde... 

Das letzte Beispiel mit dem verunglückten Fahrradfahrer und dem Diplomaten zeigt wie schnell sowas gehen kann...

... daher die Frage mit 2 Antwortmöglichkeiten von,einmal on einmal offroad


----------



## schueszel (17. Juni 2017)

Seit ich 1995 mein erstes MTB bekommen habe, fahre ich immer (onroad und offroad) mit Helm, selbst drei Km in die Stadt u.ä.

Und ich ergänze deine Beobachtung, dass "wenn Kinder dabei sind" nur die Kinder, nicht aber auch die Eltern Helm tragen. Und wenn denn doch einmal, dann trägt nur Papa Helm, denn Mama würde sich ja ihre Friseur kaputt machen. Ratet mal, was dieser Eltern Kinder als erstes machen, sobald sie außer Sichtweite von Mama und Papa sind.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## booyahkah (17. Juni 2017)

also ich seh schon viele kinder mit helm, auch wenn die allein unterwegs sind, wobei ich generell mehr inlineskater mit helm sehe im jugendalter als fahrradfahrer... 

glaub die kommende generation spätestens die danach is noch mehr vertraut mit der selbstverständlichkeit eines helm tragens.

gehen aber auch viele eltern spazieren auf dem radweg wo die kinder mobil mit helm unterwegs sind...


----------



## moon-rider (17. Juni 2017)

Immer mit Helm, auch wenn ich nur kurz 2 Minuten zur Eisdiele fahre.
Regt mich auch immer auf wenn Freundin ohne fährt.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (18. Juni 2017)

Lieber Helmfrisur statt Schädelfraktur!


----------



## booyahkah (18. Juni 2017)

... hmm, und wieso sehe ich viele leute immer ohne helm?  die offroader sind ja fast noch vernünftiger als die onroader, und ein nein is noch von mir


----------



## aibeekey (18. Juni 2017)

Vielleicht sollte man noch onroad Sport und onroad zur Arbeit/Uni/Einkaufen unterscheiden. Bei ersterem würde ich einen aufsetzen. Bei zweiterem bin ich leider auch kein Helmträger...


----------



## Lisma (18. Juni 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Bei zweiterem bin ich leider auch kein Helmträger...


Es macht absolut keinen Unterschied ob du bei "onroad Sport" oder "Uni" mit dem Kopf gegen ein Auto prallst. Deinem Schädelknochen und deinem Hirn ist es völlig egal warum du Fahrrad gefahren bist oder wo du hin wolltest. Das man das einem Mitglied der Bildungselite erklären muß macht mich nachdenklich.


----------



## aibeekey (19. Juni 2017)

Lisma schrieb:


> Es macht absolut keinen Unterschied ob du bei "onroad Sport" oder "Uni" mit dem Kopf gegen ein Auto prallst. Deinem Schädelknochen und deinem Hirn ist es völlig egal warum du Fahrrad gefahren bist oder wo du hin wolltest. Das man das einem Mitglied der Bildungselite erklären muß macht mich nachdenklich.



Da hast du wohl recht. Mir ging es eher um die Aussagekraft der Umfrage, da diese keinesfalls das Bild auf der Straße wiederspiegelt. Sieht man ja an mir und quasi 99% aller anderen Leute


----------



## Basti138 (19. Juni 2017)

Cool, ein Helmthread, wurde mal wieder Zeit. 

=> Wer nen Helm braucht kann nicht fahren!


----------



## Carpe_Noctem (19. Juni 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> => Wer nen Helm braucht kann nicht fahren!


Offensichtlich hätte ein Helm bei dir eh nix zu schützen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gyro-Pita (19. Juni 2017)

Schädelhirntrauma bei mir im Januar mit Helm in der Stadt bei ca 10 km/h....Ich fahre ausnahmslos und immer mit Helm. Im Januar hat mir dies das Leben gerettet. War leider noch vereinzelt vereist und zack haut es dir das Vorderrad weg....Sowas kann eigentlich auch in der stadt bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten ratzfatz böse enden!

Und ich sage eins: Wenn man sich an nix mehr erinnern kann und im Krankenhaus erst wieder zu klaren Gedanken kommt: Fühlt sich ganz ganz böse an!


----------



## RockAddict (19. Juni 2017)

Immer mit Helm.
Auch beim Sex. 
Böses Kopfende am Bett =(.


----------



## cristox (19. Juni 2017)

Wer ohne Helm fährt ist ein Idiot.
Und ein sabbernder Hirni nach einem Unfall mit SHT.
Ich muss es wissen, ich arbeite auf einer großen Intensivstation.


----------



## RockAddict (19. Juni 2017)

Davon hat sicher der ein oder andere schon gehört/gelesen:
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama...-toedlichen-fahrradunfall-in-berlin-1.3547944

"Er trug nach Polizeiangaben keinen Helm" (Quelle)


----------



## booyahkah (19. Juni 2017)

unfälle wie diese können keine helme verhindern, mangelnder verstand des autofahrers is durch nix zu ersetzen.


----------



## adrenochrom (19. Juni 2017)

cristox schrieb:


> Wer ohne Helm fährt ist ein Idiot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 225700 (19. Juni 2017)

Ich trag fast nie Helm, sabbern tu ich auch so. Als sabbernder Hirni im Heim habbisch wenigstens meine Ruhe und muss keine Steuern/Sozialabgaben/Unterhalt etc. mehr zahlen, sogar der Arsch wird mir abgewischt. Verglichen mit der Realität der Gesunden und Halbgesunden in Schland ist das gar nicht mal so schlecht.
Schpezl von mir ist Mongo und gurkt wahrscheinlich gerade in seinem E-Rollstuhl in den Biergarten und schüttet sich 8 Maß rein, nicht mal zum Pissen muss der Aufstehen, geht alles ins Beutelchen am Wagen. 
Wer will heute noch jung und gesund sein? Das rentiert sich doch gar nicht. Schon zweimal nicht wenn man gut ausgebildet und nicht kriminell ist, da kannst ja hackeln bis 85 und darfst für alle Anderen mitzahlen - voll supi


----------



## Snowcrash (19. Juni 2017)




----------



## Deleted 92748 (19. Juni 2017)

Zur Eisdiele immer ohne Helm so vong Frisur her.
Biergarten immer mit Helm.
Bin mal beim besoffen Nachhauseschieben auf die Fresse gefallen.
Das war mir eine Lehre.


----------



## volki_d (19. Juni 2017)

Immer, absolut immer mit Helm.


----------



## booyahkah (19. Juni 2017)

gebt mal "radunfall + den namen eurer stadt" ein, erschreckend was ich hier in meiner allein finde ab einträgen....


----------



## Deleted 225700 (19. Juni 2017)

Gebt mal "Messer" und den Namen eurer Stadt ein! 
Hab nur noch Löffel im Haus, ist viel sicherer!


----------



## scylla (19. Juni 2017)

franzef schrieb:


> Hab nur noch Löffel im Haus, ist viel sicherer!


----------



## booyahkah (19. Juni 2017)

dann verschluck dich nicht


----------



## adrenochrom (19. Juni 2017)

Gebt mal "prostituierte" und den Namen eurer Stadt ein!


----------



## RockAddict (19. Juni 2017)

Gebt mal "Schlüsselanhänger" und euren eigenen Namen ein.
Wie konnte ich bis jetzt ohne klar kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 225700 (19. Juni 2017)

Genau!
Prostituierte und sabbernde Hirnis schaffen übrigens auch Arbeitsplätze für nutzlose Gesunde! Muss man wissen!

Sollte irgendein Hobby-VWLer Einwände haben, dann gleich mal prophylaktisch: Fack off Nadsi-scum!


----------



## noocelo (19. Juni 2017)

ich hab' mal _onroad -> ja_ und _onroad -> nein _ausgewählt.


----------



## Basti138 (19. Juni 2017)

adrenochrom schrieb:


> Gebt mal "prostituierte" und den Namen eurer Stadt ein!



Hab ich gemacht und hab das gefunden


----------



## wubu (19. Juni 2017)




----------



## wubu (19. Juni 2017)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Davon hat sicher der ein oder andere schon gehört/gelesen:
> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama...-toedlichen-fahrradunfall-in-berlin-1.3547944
> 
> "Er trug nach Polizeiangaben keinen Helm" (Quelle)


Dafür trugen die ganzen anderen Radler, die hier von Autos totgefahren wurden einen Helm. Der nützt aber nix, wenn ein 40 Tonnen schwerer LKW über dich rollt.



cristox schrieb:


> Ich muss es wissen, ich arbeite auf einer großen Intensivstation.


Oh gut, ein Mediziner. Du weißt dann auch besser wir alle anderen, daß ein Mensch nicht nur aus Kopf besteht, genauer nur aus der Oberseite des Kopfes. Was ist denn mit dem ganzen Rest des Körpers? Ist der nicht schützenswert? Helm heißt bei euch bestimmt Halbschale....Zähne, Kiefer, Augen...alles unwichtig? Vom Hals abwärts sowieso alles egal? Grundsätzlich ist ein Helm ja gut, aber wenn man so penetrant von Sicherheit und Schutz des Körpers redet, muß man schon konsequent sein und den *ganzen* Körper schützen!


----------



## Snowcrash (19. Juni 2017)

Ohne Helm geh ich nicht vor die Tür. Niemals. Geht ja gar nich! Ich trage immer Helm. Absolut immer, natürlich auch zu Fuß. Ich bin doch nicht blöd! Ich könnte ja von einem Bus angefahren werden oder auf einer Bananenschale ausrutschen. Meine Sicherheit geht vor! Wenn ich diese ganzen sabbernden Fußgänger ohne Helme schon sehe, da frage ich mich doch: "Haben die noch nie "Fußgänger", "Unfall" und den Namen ihrer Stadt eingegeben!?

Ich hab mal von einem gehört, der ist von einem Besoffenen angefahren worden, als er die Straße überquert hat. Jetzt sitzt er im Rollstuhl und fällt allen nur zur Last: seiner Familie, seinen Freunden, dem Gesundheitssystem. Was für ein egoistisches Arschloch! Deshalb sind alle Leute, die ohne Helm spazieren gehen ganz klar gehirnamputierte Vollidioten.

Die allgemeine Helmpflicht kann nicht früh genug kommen, dann können wir uns alle endlich sicher und angepasst fühlen!


----------



## Jays99 (19. Juni 2017)

Zum Glück heiße ich mit Nachnahme "Helm"... 
Also wenn ich mitfahre ist es immer sicher!


----------



## Basti138 (19. Juni 2017)

Was bringt es eigentlich, wenn man nen Helm trägt?
Man muss den schon aufsetzen auch


----------



## xlacherx (19. Juni 2017)

Abgesehn davon ist n Helm eigentlich total doof... wirft man den auf den Boden, ist er kaputt. Da ist ne Mütze viel besser... die kann man so oft runter werfen wie man will. Die geht dabei nicht kaputt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cristox (20. Juni 2017)

Gut. Alle die, die hier öffentlich das Fahren ohne Helm rechtfertigen und gut heissen: fahrt wirklich immer nur ohne Helm, bitte. 
Natürliche Auslese nenne ich so etwas.


----------



## Basti138 (20. Juni 2017)

Ein Helm löst im Gehirn Druck aus, der das Denkvermögen beeinträchtigt


----------



## Deleted 92748 (20. Juni 2017)

cristox schrieb:


> Gut. Alle die, die hier öffentlich das Fahren ohne Helm rechtfertigen und gut heissen: fahrt wirklich immer nur ohne Helm, bitte.
> Natürliche Auslese nenne ich so etwas.


Warum so verkrampft?


----------



## olafp (20. Juni 2017)

Ich nutze offtoad immer Helm, aber onroad nie.
Es ist natürlich immer besser eine Versicherung für Eventualitäten zu haben, und wenns denn mal ein schwerer Unfall sein sollte mit Kopfeinsatz ists natürlich immer besser einen Helm zu tragen, aber ich will mich nicht gegen alles im Leben versichern. Ich für meinen Teil beantworte mir diese Frage wo ich mehr Risiko einer Kopfverletzung erwarte, und das ist bei mir offroad. ( dort hat er mir schon mehrfach wertvolle Dienste geleistet )
Mich interessiert eigentlich auch mal die Frage wieviel Handverletzungen es onroad bei Stürzen gibt, Inline Skater haben ja häufig solche Plastikschienen an der Hand und bei einem Sturz auf dem Fahrad bemerke ich auch bei mir immer wieder Versuche mit der Hand abzustützen. Den Mittelhandknochen hab ich mir schon dabei gebrochen, trotz Helm  .


----------



## cristox (20. Juni 2017)

Jeder, den ich kenne und der nach einem Fahrradsturz ohne Helm und erfolgtem Schädel-Hirn-Trauma (wieder) reden konnte, hat es bitter bereut, nicht diese einfachste Versicherungsmöglichkeit genutzt zu haben.
Wie oft habe ich zerstörte Familien, weinende Angehörige und sterbende jugendliche gesehen... Da ist es mir einfach zuwieder darüber lustig zu sein.
Ich glaube ihr versteht die Tragweite nicht.
Ein kaputtes Bein, ein kaputter Arm usw. ist kein grosses Problem.
Eine traumatische Hirnblutung macht dich und deine Leute völlig fertig.
So eine Blutung kann bei einem Unfall auch fast ohne äußere Verletzungen auftreten.
Das Hirn schwappt bei starker Beschleunigung (Sturz) von innen kräftig an den Knochen. Zwischen Hirnmasse und Schädelknochen befinden sich viele versorgende Blutgefäße, die kaputt gehen können. Das Blut verdrängt dann das Hirn und es muss meistens operiert werden.
Du liegst ewig auf Intensivstation, bekommst noch ne Sepsis mit etwas Pech und stirbst dann daran oder direkt an den Trauma. Wenn nicht, bleiben immer Schäden zurück und man hofft diese mit monatelanger ReHa ausgleichen zu können.

Ich habe immer einen Helm beim Radfahren auf dem Kopf. Der ist das wichtigste, was ich besitze...
Ich finde es z.B. witzig, wenn man sein teures bike mit Lackschutzfolie beklebt, aber selber keinen Helm trägt.

Das ist nicht lustig.


----------



## _Olli (20. Juni 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Ein Helm löst im Gehirn Druck aus, der das Denkvermögen beeinträchtigt


das erklärt alles bei dir. wäre besser gewesen wenn du niemals ein helm oder mütze getragen hättest.


alle die meinen ohne fahren zu müssen muessen erstmal richtig auf den kopf fliegen. ich wünsche es euch von ganzem herzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## booyahkah (20. Juni 2017)

der rest is nicht so wichtig, gillt nur für die... die noch nie bei ner vollbremsung eiersalat angerichtet haben auf der mittelstange... 

ich hab den thread ja aufgemacht weil ich auch mal wissen wollte wieso leute ohne helm fahren... das geht schuldlos so schnell das man liegt...


----------



## noocelo (20. Juni 2017)

_Olli schrieb:


> alle die meinen ohne fahren zu müssen muessen erstmal richtig auf den kopf fliegen. ich wünsche es euch von ganzem herzen!


selten so einen boshaften schwachsinn gelesen. offensichtlich schützt helmtragen nicht immer vor massiven hirnschäden.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (20. Juni 2017)




----------



## moon-rider (20. Juni 2017)

Hatte auch schon einen Unfall in der Stadt, Auto hat mich übersehen. Danach war der Helm ziemlich eingedellt und gebrochen. Ich konnte dann sogar selbstständig ins Krankenhaus gehen (mit Ubahn fahren). Das hätte ohne Helm ganz anders ausgeschaut.


----------



## fiatpolski (20. Juni 2017)

Sportliches radeln: Helm
Mit dem Stadtradel zum Bäcker, Bahnhof, Eisdiele: Kein Helm.


----------



## fiatpolski (20. Juni 2017)

cristox schrieb:


> Gut. Alle die, die hier öffentlich das Fahren ohne Helm rechtfertigen und gut heissen: fahrt wirklich immer nur ohne Helm, bitte.
> Natürliche Auslese nenne ich so etwas.



Bis jetzt lebe ich noch. Die natürliche Auslese hat mich wohl übersehen.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (20. Juni 2017)

Wenn dein Schädel nix Wert ist, brauchst auch keinen Helm  .


----------



## fiatpolski (20. Juni 2017)

radwege statt helpflicht.


Abragroll schrieb:


> Wenn dein Schädel nix Wert ist, brauchst auch keinen Helm  .



Das mögen andere beurteilen ob mein Schädel was wert ist. 

Ich will lieber sichere Radwege statt Helmpflicht. In den Niederlanden trägt auch kaum jemand einen Helm, da nehmen Autofahrer aber auch Rücksicht. Wie gesagt, beim Sportradeln hab ich immer mindestens nen Helm auf.


----------



## noocelo (20. Juni 2017)

besser 2!


----------



## Deleted 217350 (20. Juni 2017)

fiatpolski schrieb:


> Das mögen andere beurteilen ob mein Schädel was wert ist.



Ich meinte nicht ausdrücklich dich, sondern mehr so im Allgemeinen undblabla...  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiatpolski (20. Juni 2017)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht ausdrücklich dich, sondern mehr so im Allgemeinen undblabla...  .



Danke das du meinen Schädel liebst


----------



## Deleted 217913 (20. Juni 2017)

Immer mit Helm, habe auch schon mal einen kaputt gestürzt.....


----------



## regerand (20. Juni 2017)

Also wer ohne Helm unterwegs ist, geht ein wirkich hohes Verletzungsrisiko ein. Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen IMMER mit Helm zu fahren. Wenn Euch ein Autofahrer*in übersieht kann das echt tragisch enden. Mir hat mein Helm schon das Leben gerettet. Ich würde niemals ohne Helm fahren.


----------



## kolegier (20. Juni 2017)

ca.90% der handy besitzer schützen ihr gerät mit ner schutzhülle (ich gehöre zu den 10%)
& nur ca. 30% aller biker schützen ihren kopf mit nem helm (ich gehöre hier zu den 30%)
wo willst dein scheiß handy rann halten wenn der kopf nich mehr funktioniert 
oft hör ich immer das 3s uncool aussieht
mit helm zu fahren...
wie cool siehts aus wenn freunde o. familie einen im rohlstuhl durchs leben schieben
weil man mal nen moment im leben cool ausschauen wollte


----------



## Deleted 225700 (20. Juni 2017)

2017
in Schland mit "Vernunftargumenten" kommen


----------



## Deleted 6320 (20. Juni 2017)

Erstaunlich das so eine Frage unter Radsportlern, egal aus welcher Ecke, überhaupt gestellt wird. MTB Fahrer ohne Helm sehe ich selten, und dann sind es in der Regel auch Freizeitfahrer/Biergartenfahrer etc. die eh nicht viel mitbekommen. Normaler (Stadt)Strassenverkehr ist gefährlicher als Trails, auf denen man ja konzentriert fährt.


----------



## gerison (20. Juni 2017)

Weil's hier reinpasst und ich mich neulich gefragt habe, welchen "Klopfer" man eigentlich haben kann.

Erst zum Einstieg kurz in das Video schauen.

Dann bitte kurz in die Kommentare des Videos zum Thema "Helm Tragen" schauen... dort wird folgende Aussage des radelnden Vaters geboten:

_"Über die Schutzwirkung von Fahrradhelmen lässt sich trefflich streiten, die Foren sind voll davon. Wir Erwachsenen haben darauf verzichtet, da wir beim Mountainbiken mit Kindern keine relevanten Geschwindigkeiten oder riskante Manöver fahren und Steinschlag auf der Albrecht Route kein Thema ist. Bei den Kindern fanden wir den Helm sinnvoll aufgrund der weicheren Schädelkalotte." 
_
wohl gemerkt: der Satz mit einem Kind im Nachläufer hinten am Rad, das andere auf dem Rücken mit einer Kraxn (bergab) auf einer Transalproute....

Für mich ist das ein Fall fürs Jugendamt....


----------



## Deleted 92748 (20. Juni 2017)

gerison schrieb:


> (...) Für mich ist das ein Fall fürs Jugendamt....



Und? Schon gemeldet?


----------



## gerison (20. Juni 2017)

MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> Und? Schon gemeldet?


Und? Kommt noch was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 225700 (20. Juni 2017)

Wo´s da das Problem mit der AlpenX-Familie, lass die Leut´ doch Leut´ sein.
Das Fässlein Behandlungs- oder Rettungskosten aufzumachen lohnt eh nicht mehr, was in dem Bereich an Geldern verschludert wird von allen Seiten, bei gleichzeitiger Reduktion der Leistungen inkl. Zugriff auf die noch bestehende Infrastruktur der Beitragszahler von Gott (Privatpatienten) und der Welt (Welt), da kann man sich ja getrost jede Kritik schenken. Da müsste jeder helmlose Radler schon mind. 3000x im Laufe seines Lebens auf die Ömme fallen und das wären immer noch Peanuts im Vergleich.


----------



## Airshot (20. Juni 2017)

booyahkah schrieb:


> Beim befahren des Radweges im Ruhrgebiet und auch um die Strassen herrum fällt mir immerwieder auf, es fahren kaum Leute mit Helm.




möchte ich wiedersprechen


----------



## noocelo (20. Juni 2017)

was ist jetzt das problem? dass die kids helm tragen und vaddi nicht? ich trink auch whisky, bleibe wach bis in die puppen, spiele nicht mit (spielzeug)puppen und fahre auto; kinder raffen*, dass es unterschiede gibt.

*zumindest die von nicht-komplett-dohfen-genspendern


@gerison hast du selbst kinder?


----------



## Deleted 92748 (20. Juni 2017)

gerison schrieb:


> Und? Kommt noch was?


Du hast einen Fall fürs Jugendamt angesprochen.
Hast du was unternommen oder nur heisse Luft?


----------



## cristox (20. Juni 2017)

Es geht nicht ums Geld.
Wie es wohl den kleinen Kindern geht, wenn ein oder beide Elternteile tot oder behindert sind?


----------



## Deleted 225700 (20. Juni 2017)

Jo, und der Entzug des Sorgerechtes wegen Nicht-Aufsetzen des Radhelmes, weil ja was passieren könnte, wird am Kindeswohl spurlos vorbei gehen. Von Freiheit und eigenen Entscheidungen fang ich gar nicht mehr an, das ist ja so 18. Jahrhundert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerison (20. Juni 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> @gerison hast du selbst kinder?


Jo, habe ich. Ich habe das Video auch gefunden, als ich mich über den Singletrailer von Tout Terrain informiert habe; mittlerweile habe ich auch einen. Bei der Recherche habe ich eben nicht schelcht gestaunt, was hier motivierte Bikerväter an Risiko dem Nachwuchs zumuten. 
Ich bin auch die Strecke im Video slebst gefahren; weiss also, worum's geht.

@mtb oldie: Da Du ja offenbar schon lange (auch hier im Forum) dabei bist und man dazu keine Matura (Abi) braucht, kann man sich leicht vorstellen, welches Systemgewicht das Rad mit zwei Kindern + einem Erwachsenen hat). Das Vorderrad geht da bei losem Untergrund schnell weg; vor allem wenn man's nicht laufen lassen kann, bremst und die Masse richtig schiebt. Das Kind am Fahrradsitz kann beim Sturz nicht vom Rad runter und schlägt (mit Helm oder nicht) mit der Breitseite am Boden auf; macht der Vater beim Abstieg überm Lenker die Rolle, hat er das Kind am Rücken (wenn er die Kraxn) nimmt. 

Aber net schlecht: Kindsgefährdung vs. Meinungsäußerung; ersteres wird toleriert, letzteres nicht.  Man lernt net aus....


----------



## Rabbii (20. Juni 2017)

Wer ohne Helm das Haus verlässt hat eh einen...


----------



## adrenochrom (20. Juni 2017)

Rabbii schrieb:


> Wer ohne Helm das Haus verlässt hat eh einen...


einen schneemann


----------



## Kreisfahrer (20. Juni 2017)

Nie ohne Helm auf aufs Fahrrad!

Ich lag schon mal sechs Wochen mit Schädelbruch im Krankenhaus, auch wenn dieser auf andere Weise  zustande kam. Auf jeden Fall möchte ich diese Erfahrung im Leben nicht noch mal machen.


----------



## shiba (20. Juni 2017)

cristox schrieb:


> Wie es wohl den kleinen Kindern geht, wenn ein oder beide Elternteile...behindert sind?





cristox schrieb:


> Ein kaputtes Bein, ein kaputter Arm usw. ist kein grosses Problem.


Na was denn nun? 
Auch wenn es schon 2 Leute gesagt haben, der Mensch besteht nicht nur aus Kopf.



Kreisfahrer schrieb:


> Ich lag schon mal sechs Wochen mit Schädelbruch im Krankenhaus, auch wenn dieser auf andere Weise  zustande kam.


Hättest du einen Helm getragen wär das nicht passiert 
Nie ohne Helm!


----------



## Kreisfahrer (20. Juni 2017)

shiba schrieb:


> Na was denn nun?
> Auch wenn es schon 2 Leute gesagt haben, der Mensch besteht nicht nur aus Kopf.
> 
> 
> ...


Hatte nichts mit Fahrradfahren zu tun. ;-)


----------



## shiba (20. Juni 2017)

Ich kann lesen, aber hättest du einen Helm getragen wärst du unverletzt. Deshalb habe ich dich zitiert "'Nie ohne Helm!"
Alle Narben an meinem Kopf und im Gesicht habe ich mir als Kind beim Toben *in der Wohnung* zugezogen. Nie ohne Helm! Am besten natürlich Fullface


----------



## adrenochrom (20. Juni 2017)

shiba schrieb:


> Nie ohne Helm! Am besten natürlich Fullface


meine sht und narben immer mit helm
ohne helm nix passiert also sicherer


----------



## BjL (20. Juni 2017)

Ohne Helm fahre ich nur, wenn ich nicht vorhabe zu stürzen


----------



## adrenochrom (20. Juni 2017)

BjL schrieb:


> Ohne Helm fahre ich nur, wenn ich nicht vorhabe zu stürzen


gibt doch irgendwo nen thread wo das thematisiert wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjL (20. Juni 2017)

adrenochrom schrieb:


> gibt doch irgendwo nen thread wo das thematisiert wird



Das stimmt


----------



## cristox (20. Juni 2017)

shiba schrieb:


> Na was denn nun?
> Auch wenn es schon 2 Leute gesagt haben, der Mensch besteht nicht nur aus Kopf.



Mit "behindert" meinte ich eigentlich Paresen und Plegien, die durch Hirnverletzungen enstehen.
Du musst dir nicht immer Arm oder Bein direkt verletzen, um es eingeschränkt nutzbar oder unbrauchbar zu machen.


----------



## Basti138 (20. Juni 2017)

Wenn wir so weitermachen, haben eh alle mit 30 Alzheimer


----------



## noocelo (20. Juni 2017)

so jung werd' ich nicht mehr!


----------



## PatrolY61 (20. Juni 2017)

Einem Freund aus dem Dorf war es zu uncool mit Helm. Man hat mich immer belächelt weil ich nach meinem Schlaganfall vor 4 Jahren, nur noch mit Helm am radeln bin. Es hat mir gelangt meine rechte Körperhälte neu anzulernen.
Der Freund findet es jetzt nicht mehr uncool mit Helm, weil Er nix mehr davon so richtig mit bekommt. Ist bei Regen gestürzt, ausser den Abschürfungen gab es eine schwere Prellung am Hinterkopf. Seine Schädeldecke trägt Er seit dem Unfall im Bauch, lag 8!!! Monate im Krankenhaus und sitzt jetzt im Rollstuhl. Arme und Beine kann Er nicht richtig gewegen und das Sprechen dauert etwas länger.
So ein blöde Kiepe für 70€ hätte sein Leben und das seiner Familie beschützt. Die Abschürfungen an Ellenbogen und Rücken wären schon lange Geschichte.
Ohne Helm fahren ist voll ok.....Ihr schießt Euch morgens sicher auch die Unterhose mit Pfeil und Bogen von den Haxen an die Eier hoch weils so cool ist


----------



## Basti138 (20. Juni 2017)

Woher weist du überhaupt, dass ich Unterhosen trage?


----------



## microbat (20. Juni 2017)

Fortbewegung = schneller als rennen = Helm auf 
...ist doch ganz einfach...


----------



## noocelo (20. Juni 2017)

PatrolY61 schrieb:


> Ihr schießt Euch morgens sicher auch die Unterhose mit Pfeil und Bogen von den Haxen an die Eier hoch weils so cool ist


gute idee! gips da videomaterial 'zu?


----------



## Airshot (20. Juni 2017)

BjL schrieb:


> Ohne Helm fahre ich nur,





 wenn ich Hunger hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (20. Juni 2017)

topolino schrieb:


> Fortbewegung = schneller als rennen = Helm auf
> ...ist doch ganz einfach...


Das ist ne Frage vom Bezugsystem, weil wenn ein Auto mit nem Fußgänger kollidiert, ist die Geschwindigkeit des Füßgängers trivial.


----------



## Basti138 (20. Juni 2017)

Airshot schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 616543 wenn ich Hunger hatte



Das ist cool!
Schützt, ist biologisch abbaubar, nachhaltig, sieht rattenscharf aus und man hat unterwegs was zu Mampfen 
Gibts doch bestimmt schon Gen Bananen, die die Stoßenergie besser abbauen können und erst nach nem Jahr faulen?


----------



## Deleted 92748 (21. Juni 2017)

gerison schrieb:


> (...)
> @mtb oldie: Da Du ja offenbar schon lange (auch hier im Forum) dabei bist und man dazu keine Matura (Abi) braucht, kann man sich leicht vorstellen (...)



Bidt du aktiv geworden?
Hast du den Fall dem Jugendamt gemeldet?
Oder nur heisse Luft undblabla mfg


----------



## heuchler (21. Juni 2017)

Meine Erfahrung:

Ich bin früher oft gestürzt. Ich weiß nicht ob es Unfähigkeit oder einfach wenig Erfahrung war. 
Irgendwie immer gegen Bäume. Später stellte ich einen Riss im Styropor fest. 

Mein Motorradunfall in der Innenstadt, PKW hat mich übersehen: 14 Knochenbrüche, Schleudertrauma, Blabla... und Helmriss.

Vor kurzem stürzte eine Bekannte in einer verkehrsberuhigten Straße da ihr ein Kind aus einer Einfahrt direkt vor das Rad gelaufen ist.
Knochenbruch, Gehirnerschütterung und kurzzeitig weggetreten. Helmriss an der Seite. Ohne Helm wäre der Knochenbruch auch egal.

Ich sage mal: mein Vater hat es als aktiver MTBer vorgemacht und mir schon sehr Früh einen Helm verpasst. Es gab dann auch mal eine Rüge wenn ich keinen auf hatte.
Und die Eltern deren Kinder ich heute morgens immer zur Schule radeln sehe, auch im Winter ohne Beleuchtung und OHNE Helm, die würde ich mal ganz kräftig finanziell am Ar... packen.


----------



## Deleted 225700 (21. Juni 2017)

Hauptsache die Geisterradler aufm Radweg tragen Helm! Da ist schon mal viel gewonnen


----------



## booyahkah (21. Juni 2017)

franzef schrieb:


> Hauptsache die Geisterradler aufm Radweg tragen Helm! Da ist schon mal viel gewonnen



na eben nicht  zumindest rs1, mh -> essen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (21. Juni 2017)

franzef schrieb:


> Hauptsache die Geisterradler aufm Radweg tragen Helm! Da ist schon mal viel gewonnen



Die berühmte Armlänge ist hier das Stichwort


----------



## Lenilein (21. Juni 2017)

Das is der Helm,
ich fahr gern mit dem, hat aber halt nicht immer Zeit


----------



## noocelo (21. Juni 2017)

genau! kopp immer mind. eine armlänge abstand zu allem – safe!


----------



## JoeArschtreter (21. Juni 2017)

_Olli schrieb:


> alle die meinen ohne fahren zu müssen muessen erstmal richtig auf den kopf fliegen. ich wünsche es euch von ganzem herzen!



Du hast einen ganz schön niederträchtigen Charakter. Und dabei hältst du dich sicher für so viel besser als jene Leute, denen die Sinnhaftigkeit des Helmtragens nicht einleuchtet...


----------



## BjL (21. Juni 2017)




----------



## Jays99 (22. Juni 2017)

Generell kann man auch mit Aluhut fahren. Dann hat man leichten Kopfschutz und die Regierung kann einen nicht die Gedanken klauen beim Biken...


----------



## fone (22. Juni 2017)

cristox schrieb:


> Es geht nicht ums Geld.
> Wie es wohl den kleinen Kindern geht, wenn ein oder beide Elternteile tot oder behindert sind?


Ja, was sagen denn deine Kinder?


----------



## noocelo (22. Juni 2017)

böse.


----------



## cristox (22. Juni 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Ja, was sagen denn deine Kinder?


Was meinst du damit?
Soll das eine Beleidigung sein?


----------



## Deleted 92748 (22. Juni 2017)

cristox schrieb:


> (...) Ich habe immer einen Helm beim Radfahren auf dem Kopf. (...)



Welche Art Helm trägst du denn?

Eine CC-Schale, einen AM Helm oder Fullface?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (22. Juni 2017)

Wirbelsäulenverletzungen sind das zweitschlimmste, ich kenn (setze Zahl deiner Wahl ein) Leute, die sitzen wegen Wirbelsäulenverletzungen im Rollstuhl. Unverschuldet vom Auto umgefahren, zack, Rollstuhl. Und dann kenne ich (setze Zahl deiner Wahl ein) Leute, die sind böse selbst verschuldet gestürzt, Wirbelsäule hat was abbekommen, zack Rollstuhl. Hätten die einen Leatt und einen Rückenprotektor getragen, wäre es weniger schlimm ausgegangen. Immer mit Rückenprotektor und Leatt, nie mehr ohne!
Muss ich darauf hinweisen, dass ich das ironisch, halt nein, sarkastisch meine?
Jeder wie er mag, aber dass es soviele Leute gibt, denen die Vorschriften noch nicht reichen, offenbart mir, dass Frau Merkel und Co anscheinend alles richtig machen und ich einfach nicht zur Zielgruppe gehöre!


----------



## fone (22. Juni 2017)

cristox schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit?
> Soll das eine Beleidigung sein?





			
				fone schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, was sagen denn deine Kinder?


Wo siehst du da eine Beleidigung?



cristox schrieb:


> Wer ohne Helm fährt ist ein Idiot.


Das ist eine Beleidigung.


----------



## fone (22. Juni 2017)

franzef schrieb:


> Hauptsache die Geisterradler aufm Radweg tragen Helm! Da ist schon mal viel gewonnen


Jetzt fängst du auch noch an. Der "der Radweg ist auf der anderen Seite"-Cptn. Safety letztens, mit Trekkingrad all inkl. hatte auch Helm und Warnweste an. Ich hab gar nicht reagiert.


----------



## noocelo (22. Juni 2017)

in kölle springen die bolisei-männchen in dem fall hinter der litfaßsäule 'vor und schikanieren einen nach allen regeln ihrer zunft. pro-tipp: abhauen. dann hat auch der vogel 100m hinter dem tatort was zu tonn.

ich frag' für einen freund


----------



## lowcostbiker (22. Juni 2017)

> *Tragt ihr einen Helm beim Fahren?*



Meistens. Solange es aber kein Fullface ist brauchen wir uns die eingeschränkte Schutzfunktion, welche sicher bei Treffern auf genau die geschütze Region, gegeben ist nicht unnötig zu ereifern.
Jährlich sterben 20 000 in Krankenhäusern an multiresistenten Keimen. Sieht die Gesellschaft aber scheinbar kein so Problem drin.


----------



## Lenilein (22. Juni 2017)

lowcostbiker schrieb:


> Jährlich sterben 20 000 in Krankenhäusern an multiresistenten Keimen. Sieht die Gesellschaft aber scheinbar kein so Problem drin.



Liegt daran, daß sich das mit den bösen Keimen nicht so einfach in das Schema " kategorischer Helmträger = verantwortungsvolles Vorbild = guter Mensch = nicht hinterfragender Regelbefolger vs. dummer Rest " verpacken läßt.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (22. Juni 2017)

Lenilein schrieb:


> Liegt daran, daß sich das mit den bösen Keimen nicht so einfach in das Schema " kategorischer Helmträger = verantwortungsvolles Vorbild = guter Mensch = nicht hinterfragender Regelbefolger vs. dummer Rest " verpacken läßt.


Das liegt daran, dass man das mit dem Helm selbst in der Hand hat und dabei sein eigenes Scherflein zu seiner eigenen Sicherheit selbst und eigenverantwortlich beitragen kann  .
Oder eben nicht.


----------



## noocelo (22. Juni 2017)

wissen doch alle, großer affe! macht nur trotzdem spass die moralapostel bisschen auflaufen zu lassen.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (22. Juni 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> wissen doch alle, großer affe! macht nur trotzdem spass die moralapostel bisschen auflaufen zu lassen.


Nein. Das liegt daran dass dümmliche Beispiele mit soundsoviel Toten aufgrund soundsolcher Ursachen nie lange auf sich warten lassen  .

Was glaubst du, wie viele Menschen alljährlich am Tod sterben. Und die Gesellschaft hat überhaupt kein Problem damit  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 92748 (22. Juni 2017)

Genau, das stimmt


----------



## noocelo (22. Juni 2017)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Was glaubst du


nicht mein thema!


----------



## Lenilein (22. Juni 2017)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass man das mit dem Helm selbst in der Hand hat und dabei sein eigenes Scherflein zu seiner eigenen Sicherheit selbst und eigenverantwortlich beitragen kann  .
> Oder eben nicht.


Manche brauchen ganz viel Regeln und Befehle, das gibt Ihnen Sicherheit und schafft Sinn und ein strukturiertes Leben


----------



## Deleted 217350 (22. Juni 2017)

Lenilein schrieb:


> Manche brauchen ganz viel Regeln und Befehle, das gibt Ihnen Sicherheit und schafft Sinn und ein strukturiertes Leben


Es besteht allerdings weder eine Helmpflicht noch eine Krankenhauskeimpflicht. Insofern ist dieser "Beitrag" nicht dazu geeignet irgendwelche Argumente zu untermauern  .


----------



## Deleted 225700 (22. Juni 2017)




----------



## Lenilein (22. Juni 2017)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Es besteht allerdings weder eine Helmpflicht noch eine Krankenhauskeimpflicht. Insofern ist dieser "Beitrag" nicht dazu geeignet irgendwelche Argumente zu untermauern  .


.... dooooch, die Moral Oida, die Moral. Es ist wohl in der Öffentlichkeit auch eine moralische Pflicht ( ersteres ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cristox (22. Juni 2017)

Welche Argumente gegen Helm tragen kamen denn hier, ausser 'keine Lust, ich mach was ich will, geht dich nix an...'
Argumentationen für Helmtragen kamen doch mehrfach.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (22. Juni 2017)

wozu benötigt man Argumente, um Dinge zu tun, die andere nichts angehen?


----------



## fone (22. Juni 2017)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass man das mit dem Helm selbst in der Hand hat und dabei sein eigenes Scherflein zu seiner eigenen Sicherheit selbst und eigenverantwortlich beitragen kann  .


Und im Krankenhaus ist man dem Krankenhauspersonal ausgeliefert, auch nicht schön.


----------



## Lenilein (22. Juni 2017)

cristox schrieb:


> Argumentationen für Helmtragen kamen doch mehrfach.


..... und zwar dogmatisch und moralisierend, wie immer


----------



## Lenilein (22. Juni 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Und im Krankenhaus ist man dem Krankenhauspersonal ausgeliefert, auch nicht schön.


Och..., sag das mal nicht, ich kenn da paar Schwestern ....


----------



## cristox (22. Juni 2017)

Argumente für sein tun sollte man sich zumindest selbst liefern. Sonst ist es doch sinnlos. Man muss sie ja nicht kommunizieren, aber darum geht es nun in einem Forum.

Meine Argumente waren wenig moralisierend, sondern aus meinem Alltag.


----------



## Deleted 225700 (22. Juni 2017)

Wer sich für´s Stürzen anzieht, stürzt!
So oifach isch des.


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (22. Juni 2017)

cristox schrieb:


> Welche Argumente gegen Helm tragen kamen denn hier, ausser 'keine Lust, ich mach was ich will, geht dich nix an...'
> Argumentationen für Helmtragen kamen doch mehrfach.



Unterm Helm kanns stinken 
Gibt nen eigenen Thread hierzu. Suchfunktion hilft


----------



## fone (22. Juni 2017)

Ich fühl mich an die alten Zeiten erinnert, als am Sonntag immer die Zeugen Jehovas vorbei kamen.


Lenilein schrieb:


> Och..., sag das mal nicht, ich kenn da paar Schwestern ....


Welches Krankenhaus? Also nur für den Fall...


----------



## cristox (22. Juni 2017)

Bei Helmgeruch hilft waschen, aber gut, ein erstes Argument.
Weitere bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 92748 (22. Juni 2017)

KLEIN-Spartiat schrieb:


> Unterm Helm kanns stinken
> Gibt nen eigenen Thread hierzu. Suchfunktion hilft


Meinat du den mit den Mücken unterm Visier?

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/stink-nur-ich-so.849187/#post-14616378


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (22. Juni 2017)

MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> Meinat du den mit den Mücken unterm Visier?
> 
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/stink-nur-ich-so.849187/#post-14616378



Genau


----------



## Lenilein (22. Juni 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich an die alten Zeiten erinnert, als am Sonntag immer die Zeugen Jehovas vorbei kamen.
> 
> Welches Krankenhaus? Also nur für den Fall...


Klinikum Hochfranken.
Machen auch Hausbesuche.
Kostet aber was.
Näheres bitte per PN


----------



## cristox (22. Juni 2017)

Danke für den link.
Es sind ja hier fast alle vertreten, die dort mindestens genauso sinnvolle und zielführende Beiträge geleistet haben.


----------



## fone (22. Juni 2017)

Was wäre für dich denn das Ziel?


----------



## Deleted 92748 (22. Juni 2017)

cristox schrieb:


> Danke für den link.
> Es sind ja hier fast alle vertreten, die dort mindestens genauso sinnvolle und zielführende Beiträge geleistet haben.


Mach doch selbst einen Thread auf.
Die Aussage oder Frage in der Überschrift sollte schon eindeutig sein.
Vorschlag "Pro und Contra des Helmtragens"

Hier wurde nur die Frage gestellt, wer einen Helm trägt.


----------



## Deleted 225700 (22. Juni 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Was wäre für dich denn das Ziel?


Helmpflicht.
Bringt aber nix mehr, die Zeiten sind vorbei, als die BRiD GmbH noch Personal hatte, dass sich an irgendwelche Regeln und Gesetze hält. Heute fahren 11-jährige Auto und wenn Bolisei kommt, wird sie vertrieben mit der Begründung: "Das ist unsere Strasse hier!"


----------



## cristox (22. Juni 2017)

Ziel wäre in diesem Fall die argumentative Diskussion.
Dass mann zu einem Konsens gelangt ist nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## lowcostbiker (22. Juni 2017)

Er möchte weniger Leute mit Gehirnschaden da er das permanent sieht und mitleidet. 
Dadurch liegt sein Fokus auf diesem Risiko.
Verstehe ich und kann mich da auch hineinversetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 92748 (22. Juni 2017)

cristox schrieb:


> Ziel wäre in diesem Fall die argumentative Diskussion.
> Dass mann zu einem Konsens gelangt ist nicht zu erwarten.


Jetzt drück dich nicht davor.


----------



## lowcostbiker (22. Juni 2017)

Aber jeder kalkuliert seine Risiken im Leben nunmal mit ganz anderen Erfahrungswerten.


----------



## cristox (22. Juni 2017)

Es steht zwar nicht 'Diskussion' drauf, es ist aber welche darin.

Problem ist, dass heute jeder macht, was er will, Erfahrungen Anderer nicht aufnimmt, frech wird, wenn er auf Fehler hingewiesen wird usw.
Argumentationen sind oft nicht möglich, weil eigenes Tun nicht hinterfragt wird und Nachdenken (im eigentlichen Sinn) und Hinterfragen an sich unbequem ist.
So enstehen Extreme und Extremisten.


----------



## fone (22. Juni 2017)

cristox schrieb:


> Es steht zwar nicht 'Diskussion' drauf, es ist aber welche darin.
> 
> Problem ist, dass heute jeder macht, was er will, Erfahrungen Anderer nicht aufnimmt, frech wird, wenn er auf Fehler hingewiesen wird usw.
> Argumentationen sind oft nicht möglich, weil eigenes Tun nicht hinterfragt wird und Nachdenken (im eigentlichen Sinn) und Himterfragen an sich unbequem ist.
> So enstehen Extreme und Etremisten.


Hätte nicht gedacht, dass du das erkannt hast. Respekt!

Somit hat der Thread doch etwas Positives und dich zum Nachdenken gebracht.


----------



## noocelo (22. Juni 2017)

Lenilein schrieb:


> Machen auch Hausbesuche.


wartest du dann so lange draußen im auto?


----------



## noocelo (22. Juni 2017)

cristox schrieb:


> Problem ist, dass heute jeder macht, was er will, Erfahrungen Anderer nicht aufnimmt, frech wird, wenn er auf Fehler hingewiesen wird usw.
> Argumentationen sind oft nicht möglich, weil eigenes Tun nicht hinterfragt wird und Nachdenken (im eigentlichen Sinn) und Himterfragen an sich unbequem ist.





cristox schrieb:


> Meine Argumente waren wenig moralisierend


merkste?




cristox schrieb:


> Es sind ja hier fast alle vertreten, die dort mindestens genauso sinnvolle und zielführende Beiträge geleistet haben.





wusel58 schrieb:


> Mir fasse desma für als Kompliment auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenilein (22. Juni 2017)

cristox schrieb:


> Argumentationen sind oft nicht möglich, weil eigenes Tun nicht hinterfragt wird und Nachdenken (im eigentlichen Sinn) und Himterfragen an sich unbequem ist.


Da geb ich Dir Recht


----------



## Deleted 92748 (22. Juni 2017)

cristox schrieb:


> Es steht zwar nicht 'Diskussion' drauf, es ist aber welche darin.
> 
> Problem ist, dass heute jeder macht, was er will, Erfahrungen Anderer nicht aufnimmt, frech wird, wenn er auf Fehler hingewiesen wird usw.
> Argumentationen sind oft nicht möglich, weil eigenes Tun nicht hinterfragt wird und Nachdenken (im eigentlichen Sinn) und Himterfragen an sich unbequem ist.
> So enstehen Extreme und Etremisten.



Das stimmt, darum sind so Oberlehrer-Typen wertvoll und wichtig für die Gesellschaft


----------



## cristox (22. Juni 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> merkste?



Das war keine Argumemtation zum Thema.
Nur eine These.


----------



## noocelo (22. Juni 2017)

warum dann nicht als solche deklariert und als absolut formuliert?

so könnte der unbedarfte leser auf den gedanken kommen du hättest die wahrheit mit löffeln gefressen, proklamierst diese als maßgebend und verurteilst auf dieser subjektiven basis anders denkende.


----------



## cristox (22. Juni 2017)

Entschuldigung.
Das Absolute an der These lasse ich aber so stehen und schließe mich daher auch nicht aus.

Das Unterschwellige und eigentlich Grundlose für dumm Erklären und Form- und Schreibfehler als Totschlagargumente hernehmen,  wenn einem nix mehr einfällt und weil seinesgleichen das vielleicht lustig findet hab ich in der These vergessen.


----------



## fiatpolski (22. Juni 2017)

Da wir gerade von Totschlagargumenten reden...




cristox schrieb:


> Gut. Alle die, die hier öffentlich das Fahren ohne Helm rechtfertigen und gut heissen: fahrt wirklich immer nur ohne Helm, bitte.
> Natürliche Auslese nenne ich so etwas.





_Olli schrieb:


> alle die meinen ohne fahren zu müssen muessen erstmal richtig auf den kopf fliegen. ich wünsche es euch von ganzem herzen!


----------



## Rattfahra (22. Juni 2017)

cristox schrieb:


> argumentative Diskussion




Die gips nur weiter unten im KTWR


----------



## Airshot (22. Juni 2017)

Lenilein schrieb:


> Manche brauchen ganz viel Regeln und Befehle,




jenau ! abundzu ein Helm auf keine Tassen mehr im Schrank nie ein Helm auf überhaubt kein Porzellan mehr im Schrank


----------



## adrenochrom (22. Juni 2017)

cristox schrieb:


> Welche Argumente gegen Helm tragen kamen denn hier


war frisur schon


----------



## pacechris (22. Juni 2017)

Zur der frage hätte ich eine einfache pauschale antwort, der trägt ein Helm wer denke das ihm sein leben so wichtig ist.
Und auch ein gewisses maß an verantwortung übernimmt, und auch als gutes bespiel vorran geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenilein (22. Juni 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> wartest du dann so lange draußen im auto?


Warum muss ich immer im Auto warten ?
Das nächste mal wartest Du im Auto und ich geh rein


----------



## adrenochrom (22. Juni 2017)

pacechris schrieb:


> Und auch ein gewisses maß an verantwortung übernimmt, und auch als gutes bespiel vorran geht.


----------



## fone (22. Juni 2017)

adrenochrom schrieb:


>


Was gibts da zu lachen?
Wer es sich nicht zutraut ohne Helm zum Bäcker zu fahren, der soll sich ruhig einen Helm aufsetzen.


----------



## Airshot (22. Juni 2017)

adrenochrom schrieb:


> war frisur schon




kommt vor Kopf OP.


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (22. Juni 2017)

adrenochrom schrieb:


> war frisur schon



Frisur mit genügend Haargel gepaart mit Haarspray ➡️ Besser als jeder Helm


----------



## adrenochrom (22. Juni 2017)

laeuft


----------



## Deleted 225700 (22. Juni 2017)

das beste aus allen welten


----------



## Permafrost (22. Juni 2017)

Hab immer nen Helm auf, außer wenn ich nur kurz durch unseren Hof Rolle.

Meine Mum is da recht beratungsresistent. Hat zwar nen Helm, wird aber nicht benutzt. Ich sags ihr jedes Mal wieder aber wer nicht will...

Am Ende muss es jeder selber wissen was er macht.


----------



## wubu (22. Juni 2017)

adrenochrom schrieb:


> war frisur schon


Frisur gilt nicht als Argument!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adrenochrom (22. Juni 2017)

flachzange


----------



## wubu (22. Juni 2017)




----------



## adrenochrom (22. Juni 2017)

cristox schrieb:


> Welche Argumente gegen Helm tragen kamen denn hier


war hitze schon


----------



## wubu (22. Juni 2017)

Nur so nebenbei bemerkt: hier gabs vor einigen Jahren den Fall, daß ein Radler *mit* Helm mit einem Auto zusammengeprallt ist und starb. Viel wichtiger als der Plastikdeckel ist das Hirn darunter zu benutzen! Ich hab den Eindruck, daß der Helm bei vielen Radlern das Hirn ersetzt....


----------



## FroStiY (22. Juni 2017)

Hab gerade das erste mal ein Helmtest gemacht: Fels vs Helm.   Mag komisch klingen, aber war in dem ersten Moment danach ein gutes Gefühl und hab sofort gedacht “zum Glück immer mit Helm“. Und ja, es war mein Hirn schuld am Fahrfehler. Manche scheinen perfekt und fehlerfrei zu sein, beneidenswert!

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## noocelo (22. Juni 2017)

bock den spam zu deaktivieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (23. Juni 2017)

FroStiY schrieb:


> Hab gerade das erste mal ein Helmtest gemacht: Fels vs Helm.   Mag komisch klingen, aber war in dem ersten Moment danach ein gutes Gefühl und hab sofort gedacht “zum Glück immer mit Helm“. Und ja, es war mein Hirn schuld am Fahrfehler. Manche scheinen perfekt und fehlerfrei zu sein, beneidenswert!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


Der Fels an dem ich jeden Tag vorbeiradle hat meinen Helm noch nicht zu spüren bekommen, aber wenn er mal muckt und mir in den Weg springt, hole ich meinen großen Helm!


----------



## Florent29 (23. Juni 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Der Fels an dem ich jeden Tag vorbeiradle hat meinen Helm noch nicht zu spüren bekommen, aber wenn er mal muckt und mir in den Weg springt, hole ich meinen großen Helm!



Das kann schon mal passieren, wie man aus Film und Fernsehen weiß:


----------



## adrenochrom (23. Juni 2017)

indy traegt zum glueck helm


----------



## Florent29 (23. Juni 2017)

Filzhelm.


----------



## Nena (30. Juni 2017)

Immer!!!! mit Helm und egal auf welchem Rad und egal wie kurz die Strecke ist!!! Wen interessiert die Frisur?! 

Ich habe, vor einigen Jahren, mit einer Frau gearbeitet, die im Berliner Stadtverkehr ohne Helm gefahren und verunfallt ist. Sie ist heute geistig behindert, auf den Rollstuhl angewiesen und pflegebedürftig.

Und das gleiche gilt fürs Kind (12 Jahre); erster Helm als Baby im Hänger, später auf dem Bobbycar und Laufrad und jetzt auf dem MTB genauso selbstverständlich wie auf dem Hollandrad. Auch wenn, Zitat: "ALLE anderen IMMER OHNE Helm fahren und sie das EINZIGE Kind ist, dass einen Helm anziehen muss!" Zitat Ende

Schlimm finde ich, so wie einige Vorschreiber auch, wenn Eltern ohne fahren, die Kids aber mit und Senioren ohne auf Ebikes. Ich finde, auf Ebikes sollte es eine generelle Helmpflicht geben!


----------



## Deleted 92748 (30. Juni 2017)

Nena schrieb:


> (...)  Ich finde, auf Ebikes sollte es eine generelle Helmpflicht geben!



Genau, das stimmt!


----------



## BjL (30. Juni 2017)

E-Bikes für alle


----------



## adrenochrom (30. Juni 2017)

Nena schrieb:


> Wen interessiert die Frisur?!





Nena schrieb:


> Sie ist heute geistig behindert


das sind hier einige ohne radfahren 


Nena schrieb:


> Schlimm finde ich


----------



## adrenochrom (30. Juni 2017)

BjL schrieb:


> E-Bikes für alle


----------



## SuntouristDreck (15. Juli 2017)

adrenochrom schrieb:


> Gebt mal "prostituierte" und den Namen eurer Stadt ein!


Erschreckend, wie die aussehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EinZweitaccount (15. Juli 2017)

Hier auch mal meine Story, wenn ich da so Sachen lese: mal kurz irgendwohin ohne Helm

Also, ich dachte mir eines schönen Abends (~17:00), dass ich doch mal kurz zum Rewe fahr, um noch ne Milch zu holen. Also kurzerhand Bike geschnappt und ohne Holm los. Nach 5 Minuten komm ich an diesen Zebrastreifen, stoppe, seh den BMW links in guter Entfernung und mach rüber. Naja, und dann macht's halt bumm und ich flieg erstmal durch die Luft.
Ich habe aus unerklärlichen Gründen keinerlei Verletzungen, außer kleinen Abschürfungen, erlitten, obwohl das Auto mich mit ca. 50 erwischt hat. Ich hatte so einen Arsch voll Glück, dass ich das jetzt nicht mehr mein Glück pushen werde und jetzt nur noch mit Helm fahre, selbst wenn ich nur mal 10 mins zur Bank radl.


----------



## Basti138 (15. Juli 2017)

Du trägst zu Fuß nen Helm?


----------



## adrenochrom (16. Juli 2017)

SuntouristDreck schrieb:


> Erschreckend, wie die aussehen...



muessen Abragrolls kuhsinen sein


----------



## EinZweitaccount (16. Juli 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Du trägst zu Fuß nen Helm?


 Ja, natürlich.


----------



## Basti138 (16. Juli 2017)

Ach so und ich dachte schon, du wärst mim Bike übern Zebrastreifen gefahren


----------



## EinZweitaccount (16. Juli 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Ach so und ich dachte schon, du wärst mim Bike übern Zebrastreifen gefahren



Ach, sowas würde ich doch niemals machen. Bin ja kein Verbrecher


----------



## Bensemer (16. Juli 2017)

Ich radel nicht ohne, egal wohin. Zum einen muss man nicht schuld sein um umgenockt zu werden, zum anderen bin ich als Vater eines 4 jährigen Mädchen auch Vorbild


----------



## Mundl (16. Juli 2017)

Bin früher ohne gefahren aber seid meine kleine auf der welt ist und ich paar unfälle im freundeskreis hatte die aufgrund des helmes besser ausgegangen sind
Immer mit helm...
Allein schon als vorbildwirkung für meine kleine...
Naja und ich sag so "wer hirn hat schützt es" ...



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## adrenochrom (16. Juli 2017)

Mundl schrieb:


> Allein schon als vorbildwirkung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mundl (16. Juli 2017)

adrenochrom schrieb:


>



Ja vorallem fur mein kind...
Kann nicht von ihr verlangen "schatz du setzt einen helm auf" wenn ich dann neben ihr ohne fahre...
Da hilfts dann auch nix wenn ich ihr vl erklare "ich kann besser radfahren" oder was auch immer...
Ich kenn mein kind erstes argument "was ist wenn dir wer reinfährt"...

Aber ich bin auch keinem böse der ohne Helm fährt es muss wie immer jeder für sich entscheiden und solange es kein "gesetz" gibt bitte...
Einzige was ich nicht verstehe wenn eltern mit ihren kindern unterwegs sind selbst einen helm tragen und die kleinen dahinter auf der straße ohne Helm herumeiern (im wartsen sinne)...



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## adrenochrom (16. Juli 2017)

Mundl schrieb:


> Kann nicht von ihr verlangen "schatz du setzt einen helm auf" wenn ich dann neben ihr ohne fahre...


natuerlich kannst du das  thread gelesen?


----------



## Mundl (16. Juli 2017)

adrenochrom schrieb:


> natuerlich kannst du das  thread gelesen?



Ja hab ich...
Muss teilweise sagen leider...
Und nein ich verlange es nicht ...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 92748 (16. Juli 2017)

Mundl schrieb:


> Bin früher ohne gefahren aber seid meine kleine auf der welt ist und ich paar unfälle im freundeskreis hatte die aufgrund des helmes besser ausgegangen sind
> Immer mit helm...
> Allein schon als vorbildwirkung für meine kleine...
> Naja und ich sag so "wer hirn hat schützt es" ...
> ...







Mundl schrieb:


> Ja vorallem fur mein kind...
> Kann nicht von ihr verlangen "schatz du setzt einen helm auf" wenn ich dann neben ihr ohne fahre...
> Da hilfts dann auch nix wenn ich ihr vl erklare "ich kann besser radfahren" oder was auch immer...
> Ich kenn mein kind erstes argument "was ist wenn dir wer reinfährt"...
> ...



Spätestens in der Oberschule ab der 8. oder 9. sind Frisuren wichtiger als dass wie der Helm.

Wir sprechen uns mal wieder


----------



## noocelo (16. Juli 2017)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Ich radel nicht ohne, egal wohin. Zum einen muss man nicht schuld sein um umgenockt zu werden, zum anderen bin ich als Vater eines 4 jährigen Mädchen auch Vorbild





Mundl schrieb:


> Allein schon als vorbildwirkung für meine kleine...



geht ihr auch um 2000 mit schlafen? trinkt keinen alkohol und rettet marienkäfer?


----------



## Hammer-Ali (16. Juli 2017)

Bin letzten Dienstag auf nem Alpen-X kurz vorm Comer See bergab hart auf den Kopf gestürzt. Helm hat perfekt gearbeitet, ist aber nun Schrott. Hab mir nen Loch in die Zunge gebissen und ne Prellung eines Rückenwirbels, aber halb so tragisch. Ohne Helm hätte man mch wohl mit nem Schädelbasisbruch entweder mit der Bahre oder mit der Trage abtransportieren müssen. 

In der Stadt trage ich dennoch keinen Helm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (17. Juli 2017)

EinZweitaccount schrieb:


> ... Also kurzerhand Bike geschnappt und ohne Holm los. ...


Wie jetzt? Ohne Holm.
Muß man sich das so als Extraverstärkung für den Rahmen vorstellen?
Wohl auch noch abnehmbar ...


----------



## Dodger79 (17. Juli 2017)

adrenochrom schrieb:


> natuerlich kannst du das  thread gelesen?





noocelo schrieb:


> geht ihr auch um 2000 mit schlafen? trinkt keinen alkohol und rettet marienkäfer?


Wisst ihr, was ich echt lächerlich und nervig finde? Die ganze Zeit heult die ohne-Helm-Fraktion rum, man solle sie doch einfach mal machen lassen und nicht zu bekehren versuchen etc. blabla, aber gleichzeitig wird hier jeder angepupt, der seinen Kopf für schützenswert hält und/oder das tragen eines Helms nicht für komplett sinnbefreit hält. Man schnallt sich im Auto auch an, obwohl man als Fußgänger ohne Gurt angefahren werden kann, man sichert sich im Hochseilgarten mit einer Sicherungsleine, obwohl man das zu Hause beim Glühbirnenwechsel nicht macht usw.usf.

Macht doch mal den Test und rennt mit Helm auf und ordentlich Anlauf gegen eine Wand. Danach einmal ohne. Und dann schreibt nochmal, ob ein Helm nutzlos sei.

Und wenn es euch trotzdem noch immer egal ist, was mit eurem Kopf passiert mit der Begründung, man könne ja auch auf andere Arten zu schaden kommen und sich daher unmöglich jederzeit absichern und der Versuch sei daher von Anfang an dämlich, dann haltet wenigstens den Mund und macht euch nicht lächerlich über Leute, die nunmal lieber einen Helm tragen. Denn genau so, wie es eure persönliche Entscheidung ist, keinen Helm zu tragen, haben sie das Recht sich für das tragen eines Helms zu entscheiden.

Was das trinken etc. angeht: im Beisein meiner Tochter verzichte ich tatsächlich auf Alkohol. Bis ich ganz mit dem rauchen aufgehört habe, habe ich in ihrer Gegenwart auch nicht geraucht. Und wenn man früh raus muss und das Kind will nicht in's Bett mit der Begründung, dass die Erwachsenen ja auch noch wach bleiben, ja, dann gehe ich auch so früh zu Bett, um ihr zu zeigen, dass es sinnvoll ist. Deswegen gehe ich auch bei leerer Straße nicht bei Rot über die Ampel, wenn meine Tochter oder ein anderes Kind dabei ist. Schnalle mich im Auto an. Kurz: ich verhalte mich wie ein verantwortungsbewusster Erwachsener. Das muss nicht jeder machen. Aber diese Leute sollten dann doch bitte einfach mal die Fre..e halten und ihre Meinung nicht als unumstößlichen heiligen Gral darstellen und sich über jeden lustig machen, der gerne möglichst heil und gesund bleiben möchte.


----------



## Deleted 225700 (17. Juli 2017)

Da haben wir das Problem, nachdem dann die Helmpflicht durch ist, kommt das Alkoholverbot. 
Tugendterror gibt sich niemals mit dem Erreichten zufrieden, deshalb kann man gar nicht früh und drastisch genug dagegen vorgehen.
Ohne Helm auf den Kopf gefallen zu sein ist übrigens ne prima Ausrede, falls eure Kinder euch später mal fragen sollten, warum alles so gekommen ist und nicht anders.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (17. Juli 2017)

franzef schrieb:


> Da haben wir das Problem, nachdem dann die Helmpflicht durch ist, kommt das Alkoholverbot.
> Tugendterror gibt sich niemals mit dem Erreichten zufrieden, deshalb kann man gar nicht früh und drastisch genug dagegen vorgehen.
> Ohne Helm auf den Kopf gefallen zu sein ist übrigens ne prima Ausrede, falls eure Kinder euch später mal fragen sollten, warum alles so gekommen ist und nicht anders.


Du laberst einen Scheiß, franzef, der ist nichts außer haarsträubend  .


----------



## Deleted 225700 (17. Juli 2017)

Wenn ich aber Rächt hab´!


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (17. Juli 2017)

franzef schrieb:


> ..
> Tugendterror ...


aller Orten.
Aber goiles Woahrd


----------



## noocelo (17. Juli 2017)

ein 'verantwortungsbewusster erwachsener' bringt seinen kinder bei, dass und warum es unterschiede gibt. alles gleich zu machen ist affig und nicht zielführend. und: den unterschied zwischen helm an/aus und roter ampel merkste selbst, oder?

pro-tipp: kein kaffee trinken und kein auto fahren im beisein von kindern! außerdem keine scheren, messer und feuerzeuge benutzen! und weniger nachdenken!


----------



## Dodger79 (17. Juli 2017)

franzef schrieb:


> Da haben wir das Problem, nachdem dann die Helmpflicht durch ist, kommt das Alkoholverbot.
> Tugendterror gibt sich niemals mit dem Erreichten zufrieden, deshalb kann man gar nicht früh und drastisch genug dagegen vorgehen.
> Ohne Helm auf den Kopf gefallen zu sein ist übrigens ne prima Ausrede, falls eure Kinder euch später mal fragen sollten, warum alles so gekommen ist und nicht anders.


Nur rede ich leider nicht von einer Helmpflicht, das soll ruhig jeder für sich entscheiden. Nur sollen sich die Nicht-Träger bitte die dämllichen Kommentare verkneifen, die sie im Gegenzug ja auch nicht hören möchten. Und auch die ganzen Beleidigungen kann man sich schenken. Man muss auch nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen. Im übrigen ist die Einführung einer Helmpflicht wahrscheinlicher je mehr Leute Schädelbrüche erleiden weil sie keinen tragen als wenn mehr Leute freiwillig einen Helm tragen.



noocelo schrieb:


> ein 'verantwortungsbewusster erwachsener' bringt seinen kinder bei, dass und warum es unterschiede gibt. alles gleich zu machen ist affig und nicht zielführend. und: den unterschied zwischen helm an/aus und roter ampel merkste selbst, oder?
> 
> pro-tipp: kein kaffee trinken und kein auto fahren im beisein von kindern! außerdem keine scheren, messer und feuerzeuge benutzen! und weniger nachdenken!


Ja, es gibt Unterschiede und die sollte man auch erklären. Nur macht das bei sehr kleinen Kindern nicht allzu viel Sinn, denn da ist das Verständnis von Zusammenhängen noch nicht ganz so ausgeprägt. Und persönlich bin ich nicht so der Freund von "is' so!"-Ansagen. Sind die Kinder älter, dann kann (und muss) man es ihnen erklären. Aber bei 2 oder 3jährigen? Ich bitte dich... Aber lieber grundsätzlich alles runtermachen, als lächerlich darstellen, denjenigen mit anderer Meinung herabwürdigen als sich mit der Sache selbst auseinanderzusetzen, funktioniert einfacher...


----------



## noocelo (17. Juli 2017)

ich lege menschen mit anderen meinungen nicht nah »die fresse zu halten«.


----------



## Deleted 225700 (17. Juli 2017)

Radlfahren hat viel mit Autonomiegefühl zu tun, drum reagieren da manche ein wenig über, wenn man ihnen genau da auch noch Vorschriften machen will oder gut gemeinte Tipps hat. Was gerade hierzulande sehr typisch ist, wenn jmd 2-3 Teilaspekte angedacht hat, geht die Party los und alle anderen werden upgedated auf die eigenen, ewigen und unumstößlichen Weisheiten. Und wehe, die sehen das nicht ein und halten sich nicht dran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (17. Juli 2017)

So'n Helm ist ja wie eine Versicherung, wenn ihn nicht brauchst, isser Geldverschwendung, lästig, unnütz.
Wenn aber wild über den Grund fliegst, isses nicht schlecht, wenn einen auf hast.


----------



## Dodger79 (17. Juli 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> ich lege menschen mit anderen meinungen nicht nah »die fresse zu halten«.


Der aufmerksame Leser wird feststellen, dass ich nicht denen mit anderer Meinung empfahl, einfach mal die Fresse zu halten, sondern denjenigen, die Leute mit anderer Meinung beschimpfen. Der Unterschied sollte klar sein.



franzef schrieb:


> Radlfahren hat viel mit Autonomiegefühl zu tun, drum reagieren da manche ein wenig über, wenn man ihnen genau da auch noch Vorschriften machen will oder gut gemeinte Tipps hat. Was gerade hierzulande sehr typisch ist, wenn jmd 2-3 Teilaspekte angedacht hat, geht die Party los und alle anderen werden upgedated auf die eigenen, ewigen und unumstößlichen Weisheiten. Und wehe, die sehen das nicht ein und halten sich nicht dran!


Es doch gar nicht darum, dass hier jemand irgendeinem anderen Menschen Vorschriften machen will, wenn er sagt "Ich trage Helm" und dafür ggf. auch Gründe anführt. Was hat das bitte mit Vorschriften machen zu tun? Wenn aber einer sagt, ich benutze einen Helm, weil...", dann wird diese Begründung in's lächerliche gezogen nach dem Motto "trägst du dann auch beim spazieren gehen oder kochen einen Helm, weil wenn nicht ist das ja total inkonsequent und deswegen ist es dumm, ausgerechnet beim radfahren einen Helm tragen zu wollen".

Wie gesagt, jeder soll für sich die individuelle Entscheidung treffen. Aber bitte hört doch auf, euch über Helmträger lustig zu machen oder so zu tun, als wäre die Entscheidung dafür das abwegigste auf der Welt.


----------



## adrenochrom (17. Juli 2017)

Dodger79 schrieb:


> Man schnallt sich im Auto auch an, obwohl man als Fußgänger ohne Gurt angefahren werden kann, man sichert sich im Hochseilgarten mit einer Sicherungsleine, obwohl man das zu Hause beim Glühbirnenwechsel nicht macht usw.usf.




wie schlecht


----------



## Lisma (17. Juli 2017)

Dodger79 schrieb:


> Und wenn man früh raus muss und das Kind will nicht in's Bett mit der Begründung, dass die Erwachsenen ja auch noch wach bleiben, ja, dann gehe ich auch so früh zu Bett, um ihr zu zeigen, dass es sinnvoll ist.



Also das ist jetzt aber schon zu krass. Du hättest ihr auch einfach sagen können das Erwachsene mit weniger Schlaf auskommen als kleine Kinder oder das kleine Kinder viel mehr schlafen müssen als Erwachsene. Es gibt nunmal Dinge im Leben die man als Kind nicht darf oder als Kind machen muß. Warum sollte ich das meinem Kind vorenthalten? So ist das Leben und die Welt nunmal. Aber vielleicht ist es einfacher dem Kind zu sagen das der Papa jetzt auch ins Bettchen hüpft anstatt lange Reden zu schwingen?!


----------



## noocelo (17. Juli 2017)

da bin ich lieber ehrlich zu meinen lütten. und: ich war oft geflasht, was die mit 2-3 schon rafften; vorausgesetzt man nimmt sich zeit und ist in der lage die themen altersgerecht zu übersetzen.


ich bin noch unsicher, was bei dodger überwiegt: das herablassende oder das unentspannte.


----------



## Rubik (17. Juli 2017)

Seit Anfang 2014 mit einem Helm unterwegs. Früher, also davor, da war es nicht so aber da war ich auch viel zu selten mit einem MTB unterwegs und hatte mir darüber keine Gedanken gemacht.
Im Sommer 2014 dann auf dem Arbeitsweg von einem Auto angefahren worden. Ein Sturz mit Aufschlag des Kopfes auf Steinpflaster. Der Helm kaputt, der Kopf und die Nase dafür nicht. Und jetzt, jetzt würde ich erst recht nicht mehr ohne einen Helm fahren wollen und ich kann nur erwähnen - man sollte es nicht unterschätzen. 
Man hat nur ein Leben. Und nicht das Schicksal bestimmt uns sondern wir bestimmen das Schicksal.

Besonders wenn man mit Kindern unterwegs ist oder überall dort wo Kinder sind = als Vorbild, sollte man besser.


----------



## adrenochrom (17. Juli 2017)

Rubik schrieb:


> Vorbild


----------



## Mundl (17. Juli 2017)

Weiß nicht was daran so schlimm ist wenn man als "vorbild" schreibt...
Ich gehe gerne mit guten beispiel voran...
ABER...
Ich bin auch nicht der mensch der leute an den pranger stellt wenn sies nicht tun unterm strich muss es nach wie vor jeder fur sich entscheiden...
Ich habe halt lieber einen auf und brauch ihn nicht bevor ich keinen habe und brauchte ihn dann vl...
Iss vl ein dummes beispiel...
Aber ich nehm beim sex auch lieber einen gummi bevor ich mich vl im nachhinein ein leben lang ärgere...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 92748 (17. Juli 2017)

Mundl schrieb:


> (...) Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



ProTipp: der "Schaut was ich gekauft habe" thread ist nebenan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adrenochrom (17. Juli 2017)

Mundl schrieb:


> Aber ich nehm beim sex auch lieber einen gummi bevor ich mich vl im nachhinein ein leben lang ärgere...


das haettest du @bastifunbiker auch frueher sagen koennen


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (17. Juli 2017)

Mundl schrieb:


> ...
> ABER...


Nadsi?
Der Gebrauch des Wortes "Aber" (schlimmer: "ABER") gibt begründeten Anlass den Nutzer des Wortes als Nadsi zu enttarnigen ...

_*Sollte*_ man heutzutage wissen ...


----------



## Deleted 92748 (17. Juli 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> (...)
> ich bin noch unsicher, was bei dodger überwiegt: das herablassende oder das unentspannte.



Unentschieden auf hohem Niwo?


----------



## Rubik (17. Juli 2017)

adrenochrom schrieb:


>



Das Du kein Vorbild bist, wussten wir ja schon.


----------



## adrenochrom (17. Juli 2017)

wer  was


----------



## noocelo (17. Juli 2017)

Mundl schrieb:


> Iss vl ein dummes beispiel...


fickenvergleiche gehen immer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 92748 (17. Juli 2017)

Das stimmt


----------



## Mundl (18. Juli 2017)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Nadsi?
> Der Gebrauch des Wortes "Aber" (schlimmer: "ABER") gibt begründeten Anlass den Nutzer des Wortes als Nadsi zu enttarnigen ...
> 
> _*Sollte*_ man heutzutage wissen ...



Mein betonung war eigentlich eigentlich eher darauf bezogen das ich der typ mensch bin "leben und leben lassen"...
Also ich stelle keinen an den pranger wenn er meint etwas anderes zu tun als ich...
Ich akzeptiere es wenn leute andrer meinung sind muss es nur nicht verstehen...
Aber ich halte mich hier ab jetzt auch raus...
Schönen tag noch leute und passt auf eure köpfe auf egal ob mit helm oder ohne 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dodger79 (18. Juli 2017)

Ich finde es allerdings schon irgendwie bezeichnend, dass es bei denjenigen, die die Helmträger angreifen und das fahren ohne Helm propagieren, scheinbar massiv an den Fähigkeiten zu vollständigem Satzbau, Groß- und Kleinschreibung, Rechtschreibung, argumentativem Ausdruck etc.pp. mangelt. Vielleicht besteht da ja ein Zusammenhang? Wer weiß, wie oben genanntes geht, der schützt auch seinen Kopf. Wer es nicht weiß, dem fehlt vielleicht einfach der Horizont um zu erkennen, warum dies nützlich wäre. Oder es sind einfach Trolle, die sich daran aufgeilen, eine Diskussion entgleiten zu lassen.


----------



## adrenochrom (18. Juli 2017)

wat


----------



## Deleted 217350 (18. Juli 2017)

Dodger79 schrieb:


> Oder es sind einfach Trolle, die sich daran aufgeilen, eine Diskussion entgleiten zu lassen.


Genau dieses.
Widersprechen um des Widersprechens willen  .
Und darum wird es hier keinen Konsens geben. Wetten  ?!


----------



## Basti138 (18. Juli 2017)

Dodger79 schrieb:


> Ich finde es allerdings schon irgendwie bezeichnend, dass es bei denjenigen, die die Helmträger angreifen und das fahren ohne Helm propagieren, scheinbar massiv an den Fähigkeiten zu vollständigem Satzbau, Groß- und Kleinschreibung, Rechtschreibung, argumentativem Ausdruck etc.pp. mangelt. Vielleicht besteht da ja ein Zusammenhang? Wer weiß, wie oben genanntes geht, der schützt auch seinen Kopf. Wer es nicht weiß, dem fehlt vielleicht einfach der Horizont um zu erkennen, warum dies nützlich wäre. Oder es sind einfach Trolle, die sich daran aufgeilen, eine Diskussion entgleiten zu lassen.


Komisch, finde nur Posts, in denen das Tragen eines Helms propagiert wird. Mit Fehler.
Und dann kommt wieder dieses "dumm" und "Schwanzvergleich" und "Sex" und "ficken" und hast du nicht gesehen.



> Aber ich nehm beim sex auch lieber einen gummi bevor ich mich vl im nachhinein ein leben lang ärgere...


Das ist auch wieder so ne Aussage. Deine Eltern haben das mindestens einmal nicht gemacht.

Blöder Thread, nichmal Gloggn gibts hier


----------



## everywhere.local (18. Juli 2017)

adrenochrom schrieb:


> das haettest du @bastifunbiker auch frueher sagen koennen


kein ärger


----------



## noocelo (18. Juli 2017)

Dodger79 schrieb:


> das fahren ohne Helm propagieren, scheinbar massiv an den Fähigkeiten zu vollständigem Satzbau, Groß- und Kleinschreibung, Rechtschreibung, argumentativem Ausdruck etc.pp. mangelt.



1. 'fahren' wird als substantiviertes verb groß geschrieben
2. bitte unterschied zwischen 'scheinbar' und 'anscheinend' nachschlagen – und verinnerlichen
3. zwischen 'etc.' und 'pp.' gehört ein leerzeichen
4. weniger aufplustern



Dodger79 schrieb:


> die (...) das fahren ohne Helm propagieren


5. wo steht das?



MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> Unentschieden auf hohem Niwo?


6. das stimmt!


----------



## adrenochrom (18. Juli 2017)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> noch kein ärger


so stimmt es


----------



## JoeArschtreter (18. Juli 2017)

Ich finds jedenfalls eine Frechheit, Leute blöd anzureden, weil sie versuchen, ein gutes Vorbild für ihre Kinder zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CycloTron (18. Juli 2017)

Auf ner Baustelle trägt man ja auch nen Helm... was meint ihr wenn euch da mal nen Stein auffen Kopp fällt.... "hey Chef...da oben!"

Und wenn ich nu trotz Helm mit dem AUge an nem Ast hängenbleibe? 

Ich mein alle reden über Helme, niemand von Brillen... schonmal AUgenlicht wegen fliegenden Chitinbobbel verloren?

Jedesmal wenn ich meine Brille vergesse fliegt mir nach 50 Meters bei 30kmh Biene Maja vor die Pupille.... letztens wär mir sogar in der Stadt ne Taube beinah vor die Fresse geflogen weil die mich im Sturzflug durch die Bäume Richtung Weg ma einfach nich gesehen hat, trotz dessen dass die hochgerissen hat und ich den Kopf zur Seite haben wir uns noch gut gestriffen, hätte auch ins Auge gehen können.

Andererseits hab ich öfter schonmal den Sallaman übern Lenker gemacht und bin noch nie auf Kopf gelandet, sondern habs immer geschafft über Schulter abzurollen oder mit den Händen abzufangen (Wichtig: Handschuhe), was vielleicht an guten Judokenntnissen liegt und natürlich bei größeres Flugeinlagen auch nich mehr funktioniert.

Nun den Helm brauchste vielleicht nur ganz selten, dafür dann aber auch wirklich dringend, bestreit ich ja nicht.
Brille ist jedoch IMMER ganz wichtig, sonst ergibt sich da ganz schnell die Notwendigkeit eines Helmes, wenn man wegen Insekteneinschlag auf der Abfahrt plötztlich geschockt wird und halbseitig nix mehr sieht.
Handschuhe sind wichtig bei kleineren Stürzen, sonst reißt man sich an Pipifax die Flossen auf.

Ich selber fahre ohne Helm, denke aber trotzdem für die Zukunft darüber nach, weil Autofahrer nunmal überal hingucken nurnich auf den Radweg oder Radfahrer, da liegt die Unfallvermeidung einfach nich mehr in meiner Macht.

Ich denk es sollte jedem selbst überlassen sein, auch wenn es optimal sicher wär wenn man die Bevölkerung einfach bevormundet und dazu zwänge.

Ich sehe problematisch dass ähnlich dem Gurt im Auto der Helm womöglich zu viel Sicherheitsgefühl hervorruft was zu noch riskanterer Fahrweise verleitet... man kann sich aber auch das Genick oder die Wirbelsäule brechen oder mit den Rippen auf nen spitzen Stein fallen usw. Tödliche Verletzungen lauern nicht nur am Kopf... da trügt der Helmschutz etwas.. von wegen da kann einem nix mehr passieren.

Ich finde, wer mit Helm fährt, fährt unvorsichtiger und ist körperlich durch den Helm keinesfalls zu 100% abgesichert, das ist eben trügerisch und sollte man immer dann auch im Hinterstübchen bedenken, auf keinen Fall irgendwas machen was man sich ohne Helm sonst nicht getraut hätte... das ist genau FALSCH!

Auch andere Verkehrsteilnehmer behandeln behelmte Radfahrer möglicherweise riskanter zB indem Sie ohne genügend Seitenabstand überholen und ggf. unmittelbar danach ausbremsen nachdem sie rechts alles dicht gemacht haben, erlebe ich öfter. Manche machen das mit Absicht, überholen einen ganz knapp ziehen dann bis zum Rindstein rein und bremsen ohne ersichtlichen Grund ab, nur um einen zu ärgern und dann vollgas davon zu pesen.... boah toll ihr habt ein Auto und habts mir so richtig gezeigt 

Vorrausschauende Fahrweise und mit den Fehlern (und heutzutage sogar noch MUTWILLEN) anderer rechnen kann kein Safety-Accessoir ausgleichen und es ist immer ein Mangel dessen was einem letztendlich zum Verhängnis wird. Der fehlende Helm wäre nur ein Begleitumstand


----------



## adrenochrom (19. Juli 2017)

tldr


----------



## Basti138 (19. Juli 2017)

Warte, ich les dir vor 





Auf ner Baustelle trägt man ja auch nen Helm... was meint ihr wenn euch da mal nen Stein auffen Kopp fällt.... "hey Chef...da oben!"

Und wenn ich nu trotz Helm mit dem AUge an nem Ast hängenbleibe? 

Ich mein alle reden über Helme, niemand von Brillen... schonmal AUgenlicht wegen fliegenden Chitinbobbel verloren?

Jedesmal wenn ich meine Brille vergesse fliegt mir nach 50 Meters bei 30kmh Biene Maja vor die Pupille.... letztens wär mir sogar in der Stadt ne Taube beinah vor die Fresse geflogen weil die mich im Sturzflug durch die Bäume Richtung Weg ma einfach nich gesehen hat, trotz dessen dass die hochgerissen hat und ich den Kopf zur Seite haben wir uns noch gut gestriffen, hätte auch ins Auge gehen können.

Andererseits hab ich öfter schonmal den Sallaman übern Lenker gemacht und bin noch nie auf Kopf gelandet, sondern habs immer geschafft über Schulter abzurollen oder mit den Händen abzufangen (Wichtig: Handschuhe), was vielleicht an guten Judokenntnissen liegt und natürlich bei größeres Flugeinlagen auch nich mehr funktioniert.

Nun den Helm brauchste vielleicht nur ganz selten, dafür dann aber auch wirklich dringend, bestreit ich ja nicht.
Brille ist jedoch IMMER ganz wichtig, sonst ergibt sich da ganz schnell die Notwendigkeit eines Helmes, wenn man wegen Insekteneinschlag auf der Abfahrt plötztlich geschockt wird und halbseitig nix mehr sieht.
Handschuhe sind wichtig bei kleineren Stürzen, sonst reißt man sich an Pipifax die Flossen auf.

Ich selber fahre ohne Helm, denke aber trotzdem für die Zukunft darüber nach, weil Autofahrer nunmal überal hingucken nurnich auf den Radweg oder Radfahrer, da liegt die Unfallvermeidung einfach nich mehr in meiner Macht.

Ich denk es sollte jedem selbst überlassen sein, auch wenn es optimal sicher wär wenn man die Bevölkerung einfach bevormundet und dazu zwänge.

Ich sehe problematisch dass ähnlich dem Gurt im Auto der Helm womöglich zu viel Sicherheitsgefühl hervorruft was zu noch riskanterer Fahrweise verleitet... man kann sich aber auch das Genick oder die Wirbelsäule brechen oder mit den Rippen auf nen spitzen Stein fallen usw. Tödliche Verletzungen lauern nicht nur am Kopf... da trügt der Helmschutz etwas.. von wegen da kann einem nix mehr passieren.

Ich finde, wer mit Helm fährt, fährt unvorsichtiger und ist körperlich durch den Helm keinesfalls zu 100% abgesichert, das ist eben trügerisch und sollte man immer dann auch im Hinterstübchen bedenken, auf keinen Fall irgendwas machen was man sich ohne Helm sonst nicht getraut hätte... das ist genau FALSCH!

Auch andere Verkehrsteilnehmer behandeln behelmte Radfahrer möglicherweise riskanter zB indem Sie ohne genügend Seitenabstand überholen und ggf. unmittelbar danach ausbremsen nachdem sie rechts alles dicht gemacht haben, erlebe ich öfter. Manche machen das mit Absicht, überholen einen ganz knapp ziehen dann bis zum Rindstein rein und bremsen ohne ersichtlichen Grund ab, nur um einen zu ärgern und dann vollgas davon zu pesen.... boah toll ihr habt ein Auto und habts mir so richtig gezeigt 

Vorrausschauende Fahrweise und mit den Fehlern (und heutzutage sogar noch MUTWILLEN) anderer rechnen kann kein Safety-Accessoir ausgleichen und es ist immer ein Mangel dessen was einem letztendlich zum Verhängnis wird. Der fehlende Helm wäre nur ein Begleitumstand


----------



## adrenochrom (19. Juli 2017)

danke 
_bin waehrenddessen eingeschlafen_


----------



## Basti138 (19. Juli 2017)

adrenochrom schrieb:


> danke
> _bin waehrenddessen eingeschlafen_



Ich auch


----------



## Laerry (19. Juli 2017)

10 unbekannte Stimmen fahren sogar ohne Hirn!


----------



## Deleted 225700 (19. Juli 2017)




----------



## Normansbike (19. Juli 2017)

Wenn dann immer mit Helm!

Wenn welche meinen ohne zu fahren,ok. Aber bitte nicht mit ausreden  kommen wieso, warum und überhaupt. Es gib nämlich keinen vernünftigen Grund KEINEN Helm zu tragen.
Die sehen mittlerweile auch noch gut aus und helfen einiges.
Man kann Gefahren nicht aus dem Weg gehen, aber sie jedoch hier und da minimieren.


----------



## noocelo (19. Juli 2017)

verkaufst du versicherungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldar (19. Juli 2017)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Man kann Gefahren nicht aus dem Weg gehen, aber sie jedoch hier und da minimieren.


Und genau diese Risikoabwägung wird jedes mal wenn ich aufs Rad steige neu gemacht genau so wie bei jeder anderen alltäglichen Handlung ( Helm im Auto würde auch gefahren minimieren z.b. ) .
wo fahre ich hin? wie ist die Strecke ? wie lang ist die Strecke ? kenne ich die Strecke ? usw. usf.
Fahre ich in die Arbeit bleibt der Helm zu hause, die strecke ist einfach , hauptsächlich verkehrsfrei und gut fahrbar - die drei Ampeln die ich kreuzen muss sind unproblematisch -> Risiko sehr gering.
Fahre ich zum MTBen bzw. drehe meine Fitnessrunde setz ich den Helm auf, meistens ist die strecke zwar bekannt , aber nicht wie die Beschaffenheit ist , Fahrtechnik ist mangelhaft so das unvorhersehbares ( loser schotter, Selbstüberschätzung, weg rutschendes rad  usw.) passieren kann -> Risiko vorhanden und nicht einschätzbar.


----------



## booyahkah (19. Juli 2017)

scheissegal wie einfach die strecke is, liegt ja meist nicht immer nur an dir wenn DU überfahren wirst.

entweder immer oder nie. ich fahre nur noch mit. hab mir dann doch mal 2 gekauft


----------



## noocelo (19. Juli 2017)

@Aldar bitte nicht schon wieder differenzieren!  die welt kann so schön einfach sein.

warum trägt keiner 'n helm im haushalt?! bekanntlich ist da die unfallgefahr mit abstand am größten.


----------



## Aldar (19. Juli 2017)

booyahkah schrieb:


> scheissegal wie einfach die strecke is, liegt ja meist nicht immer nur an dir wenn DU überfahren wirst.
> 
> entweder immer oder nie. ich fahre nur noch mit. hab mir dann doch mal 2 gekauft


wie schon gesagt risikoabwägung - nach deiner Risikoabwägung müsstest du aber grundsätzlich immer und ohne Ausnahme egal ob Rad oder nicht mit Helm  bzw. Schutzausrüstung rumlaufen


----------



## booyahkah (19. Juli 2017)

passieren kann immer was,ich sehe den helm selber als unterstützung im ernstfall. die notwendigkeit beim fahrradfahren -> schneller als fussgänger is daher gerechtfertigt für mich beim fahrrad fahren.

ich laufe ja nicht kopf vorraus in der fussgängerzone in die mitmenschen rein


----------



## Aldar (19. Juli 2017)

booyahkah schrieb:


> ich laufe ja nicht kopf vorraus in der fussgängerzone in die mitmenschen rein





booyahkah schrieb:


> liegt ja meist nicht immer nur an dir wenn DU umgerannt wirst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## booyahkah (19. Juli 2017)

wollte nur sagen egal wie vorsichtog du bist, das risiko der anderen dich umzufahren is immer grösser ohne das du da einfluss hast.


----------



## fone (19. Juli 2017)

adrenochrom schrieb:


> tldr





Basti138 schrieb:


> Warte, ich les dir vor


 

Ihr seid so dämlich, es hätte gereicht den ersten Satz zu lesen. 


CycloTron schrieb:


> Auf ner Baustelle trägt man ja auch nen Helm...


Und alle, die schon mal auf ner Baustelle waren so: lol


----------



## adrenochrom (19. Juli 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Und alle, die schon mal auf ner Baustelle waren so: lol


bis der dumme bachelor typ ohne ahnung dafuer mit weissem helm kommt


----------



## CycloTron (19. Juli 2017)

Wenn ich ne 60km Fitnesstour über Radrouten wie zB den Rheinischen Esel mache, Strecke kenne und nich ganz son Horst auf meinem Bike bin, wüsst ich nich wofür ich da nen Helm bräuchte.... ok mir könnt nen Ast auf den Kopf fallen, oder ein Schwarm Raben am Kopf attackieren.... shit happens 

Ansonsten reicht es auf solchen guten Routen meißt aus bei Kontakt mit anderen Teilnehmern einfach mal bischen runterzuschalten, dann kann man zur Not auch anderen Radlern die es übertreiben und vergeigen noch ausweichen.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (19. Juli 2017)

CycloTron schrieb:


> Wenn ich ne 60km Fitnesstour über Radrouten wie zB den Rheinischen Esel mache, Strecke kenne und nich ganz son Horst auf meinem Bike bin, wüsst ich nich wofür ich da nen Helm bräuchte....



Bei dir weiß man grundsätzlich nicht, wofür du einen Helm brauchen solltest  .


----------



## CycloTron (19. Juli 2017)

Wenn du meinst, ich seh das jedoch bei reinen meißt asphaltierten Radwegen so und deinen persönlichen Angriff ignorier ich mal einfach.


----------



## Normansbike (19. Juli 2017)

Mir wäre es ja schei$$egal ob andere mit oder ohne Helm fahren, wenn ich nicht dann dafür zahlen müsste. ( Beiträge Krankenversicherung).

dann die typischen Ausreden keinen zu tragen " im Auto einen Helm tragen...", was für ein Blödsinn...
es gibt Situationen wo man gewisse Dinge machen oder tragen sollte um gefahren zu minimieren.
Anschnallen war genauso ein Thema, da würde auch diskutiert und heute schnallen sich doch fast alle an. Oder kommt jetzt " das ist Freiheitsberaubung "!?

Hab das Gefühl das das die Leute sind die ihr Ohr auf die Herdplatte legen um zu hören ob diese noch heiß ist...


----------



## Normansbike (19. Juli 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> verkaufst du versicherungen?


Könnte ich eigentlich tun...


----------



## Sickgirl (19. Juli 2017)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Mir wäre es ja schei$$egal ob andere mit oder ohne Helm fahren, wenn ich nicht dann dafür zahlen müsste. ( Beiträge Krankenversicherung).
> 
> dann die typischen Ausreden keinen zu tragen " im Auto einen Helm tragen...", was für ein Blödsinn...
> es gibt Situationen wo man gewisse Dinge machen oder tragen sollte um gefahren zu minimieren.
> ...



Das mit den Krankenbeiträgen finde ich immer lustig, ich zahle ja auch für die ganzen Bruchpiloten, die sich irgendwelche
 anderen Körperteile brechen, oder für die die erst gar nicht Radfahren weil es ja so gefährlich ist, das man den Helm dafür braucht.

Ich hatte übrigens vor gut drei Wochen einen bösen Crash auf einer französischen Landstraße, die Halbschale hat leider nicht sehr viel genutzt, da ich voll aufs Gesicht geflogen bin und mir das Rückenmark geprellt habe.


----------



## Deleted 225700 (20. Juli 2017)

Könnte man nicht die KV abschaffen, das is ja nu 1 "Solidargemeinschaft", nur wer ist eigentlich (noch) mit wem solidarisch?

Prinzipiell möchte ich nicht, niemals und unter keinen Umständen für Leute zahlen: 
- die stilles Wasser trinken
- die im Urlaub verreisen
- die Helm tragen
- deren Ratt mehr als meines gekostet hat

Pauschal natürlich alle:
- Veganer
- Abstinenzler
- Ungedienten
- Studierten
- Nichtkatholiken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (20. Juli 2017)

ok, genehmigt!


----------



## Basti138 (20. Juli 2017)

Puh, keine Hippies dabei


----------



## Normansbike (20. Juli 2017)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Das mit den Krankenbeiträgen finde ich immer lustig, ich zahle ja auch für die ganzen Bruchpiloten, die sich irgendwelche
> anderen Körperteile brechen, oder für die die erst gar nicht Radfahren weil es ja so gefährlich ist, das man den Helm dafür braucht.
> 
> Ich hatte übrigens vor gut drei Wochen einen bösen Crash auf einer französischen Landstraße, die Halbschale hat leider nicht sehr viel genutzt, da ich voll aufs Gesicht geflogen bin und mir das Rückenmark geprellt habe.


Nicht viel aber etwas...
Gute Besserung...


----------



## Basti138 (21. Juli 2017)

Links oben wären aber Gesicht und Zähne geschützt. Wenn dann würd ich den so aufsetzen. Musste halt Löcher reinpoolen, dass du was siehst.
So wie das rechts unten dargestellt ist, hilft der Helm am wenigsten, weil Gesicht und Hinterkopf ungeschützt ist


----------



## TobiasB1809 (21. Juli 2017)

franzef schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht die KV abschaffen, das is ja nu 1 "Solidargemeinschaft", nur wer ist eigentlich (noch) mit wem solidarisch?
> 
> 
> Pauschal natürlich alle:
> ...



Da hab ich ja Glück gehabt. Ich esse Fleisch und bin nicht abstinent. Gedient hab ich auch noch, studiert nicht, nur Meister und gestern den abmeldebescheid für Kirche geholt


----------



## Deleted 92748 (21. Juli 2017)

Keine Ahnung was ihr alle mitm Helm habt.
Rattfahrn nur mit Suspensorium.
So von Cojonesschutz her


----------



## zarea (22. Juli 2017)

MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> Rattfahrn nur mit Suspensorium.


Wie willst Du denn das auf den Kopf setzen?


----------



## Deleted 92748 (22. Juli 2017)

Da passt nicht nur der Kopf rein sondern das komplette Gehänge.
Soll ich schnell ein Foto machen?


----------



## Deleted 225700 (22. Juli 2017)

Nicht nötig, ist noch vorhanden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roundround (22. Juli 2017)

Kopf *und *Gehänge?

Gleichzeitig?


----------



## Deleted 92748 (22. Juli 2017)

roundround schrieb:


> Kopf *und *Gehänge?
> 
> Gleichzeitig?


Ist ja auch der Sinn eines Suspensoriums, muss man wissen [emoji1]


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (22. Juli 2017)

MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> Soll ich schnell ein Foto machen?


Wir BITTEN drum


----------



## Deleted 92748 (22. Juli 2017)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


> Wir BITTEN drum


Habs grad hochgeladen, aber irgendwie blockiert hier wohl die Software


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (22. Juli 2017)

MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> Habs grad hochgeladen, aber irgendwie blockiert hier wohl die Software


----------



## noocelo (22. Juli 2017)

evtl. gibt es eine mindest(datei)größe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (23. Juli 2017)

roundround schrieb:


> Kopf *und *Gehänge?
> 
> Gleichzeitig?


Was glaubst Du, mit was er denkt?


----------



## Mc92 (24. Juli 2017)

Ich fahre grundsätzlich immer mit Helm. Das war aber nicht immer so. Gerade mal eben ums Eck, oder eine kurze Runde um den Block.

Das Umdenken habe ich einem entfernten Bekannten zu verdanken. Jemand der  den Großteil seines Lebens auf zwei Rädern verbracht hat und das, in gewisser Art und Weise immer noch tut. Long Story Short: Einmal nach was Schrauben bei ner Testfahrt um den Block geradelt, ein Auto übersehen, dumm den Lenker verrissen und mit dem Kopf auf den Bordstein geknallt. Seit dem sitzt er sabbernd im Rollstuhl statt hechelnd auf dem Rad.


Grundsätzlich bringt ein Helm in Extremsituationen weniger als man gerne hätte. Kieferorthopäde Zahnart und Chirug freuen sich dann. Aber ich bekomme immer wieder mit, das viele Verletzungen die schwere Spätfolgen nach sich ziehen unglaublich dumme Unfälle waren. (Vater im Rettungsdienst, Mutter beim Arzt). Stürze aus dem Stand (1,80-2,20m) beim langsamer Geschwindigkeit direkt auf den Kopf können böse enden, vor allem, wenn da noch ein Stein oder besagte Bordsteinkante liegt. 

Bei größeren Unfällen (Kollisionen bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten) bringt so eine Halbschale sicher nicht den Komplettschutz und man hat auf andere Knochen die brechen. Aber Kopfverletzungen und die Spätfolgen sind kein Spaß, vor allem ein Schädelbasisbruch. Aber hey, 7Mrd. Menschen, ist nicht so schlimm wenn sich das was ausdünnt 

Als ehemaliger Eishockeyspieler,wo man auch einen Helm braucht, sieht man genug Situationen die ohne Helm viel schlimmer ausgehen würden und auch dort gibt es Leute denen die PSA am Arsch vorbei geht. Helm ist Pflicht, aber Vollvisier sieht eben uncool aus. Also spielt man ohne und riskiert im Hobbybereich sein Augenlicht. Gleiches beim MTB ohne Brille.


Letztendlich muss das jeder selber wissen, aber die Argumentationen hier sind schon toll. „bis jetzt nie auf den Kopf gefallen“ Glückwunsch! Wäre man voll auf den Kopf geknallt würde es auch schwer hier zu schreiben! Gerade beim Sport wo man gerne mal an seine Grenzen geht und am Ende einer Tour vielleicht auch was unaufmerksam werden kann oder anfälliger für Fehler  ist eine PSA sicher nicht das schlechteste. 

Das Argument, dass man sich auch das Genick / Wirbelsäule brechen  kann liest man immer wieder. Ja, MTB ist gefährlich, das Leben ist gefährlich,  und man kann auf dem Weg zum Aldi umknicken und so dumm fallen dass einem der Kopf ne Woche weh tut. Die Frage ist nur, wie wichtig ist mir meine eigene Mobilität. 

Beim Eishockey steht auf einem Helm und anderen Teilen klar, dass dieser Schutz das Risiko von (Kopf)-Verletzungen minimiert, aber nicht ausschließt. Sowie das dies ein Sport ist der zu Kopf, Nacken und Wirbelsäulenverletzungen führen kann die den Tod oder eine Lähmung zur Folge haben. 

Was die Diskussion mit der Krankenkasse angeht. Die Kosten welche  durch Leute die ohne Helm fahren verursacht werden sind verglichen mit den Kosten durch hohen Zuckerkonsum, Vögeln ohne Gummi, und fettreiches Essen gepaart mit keinem Sport pillepalle. 

just my2cents.






Sorry fürs einschläfern!


----------



## Basti138 (24. Juli 2017)




----------



## fone (24. Juli 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


>


Sag mir nicht du hättest das gelesen.


----------



## noocelo (24. Juli 2017)

er hats versucht.


----------

